#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Surface Production Operations,Third Edition (2008)

## m_abd_elkhalik

*Surface Production Operations,Third Edition*



*The Link*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The password is : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*Book Description*

Best-selling title updated for easier use by engineers in the areas most effected by the hurricanes and other acts of god around the world

*Product Description*



The latest edition of this best-selling title is updated and expanded for easier use by engineers. New to this edition is a section on the fundamentals of surface production operations taking up topics from the oilfield as originally planned by the authors in the first edition. This information is necessary and endemic to production and process engineers. Now, the book offers a truly complete picture of surface production operations, from the production stage to the process stage with applications to process and production engineers.

 New in-depth coverage of hydrocarbon characteristics, the different kinds of reservoirs, and impurities in crude.
 Practical suggestions help readers understand the art and science of handling produced liquids.
 Numerous, easy-to-read figures, charts, tables, and photos clearly explain how to design, specify, and operate oilfield surface production facilities.See More: Surface Production Operations,Third Edition (2008)

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thank you for sharing this nice book.

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks for the book,
do you have de volume 2?.

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

> Thanks for the book,
> do you have de volume 2?.



I don't Think That It have 2Ed

----------


## ELgharib

Go to 4shared.com for volume 2...

----------


## m_abd_elkhalik

Where is The link ya gharib

----------


## kertanegara

a very usefull book.
thanks for share

----------


## zlith

thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## ebyrich

> I don't Think That It have 2Ed



I cannot download vol 1 and 2. Please i need the volumes urgently. Send to me at ebyrich@yahoo.com

Thanks and high regards,
Ebyrich

----------


## ebyrich

> *Surface Production Operations,Third Edition*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Link*
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot download vol 1 and 2. Please i need the volumes urgently. Send to me at ebyrich@yahoo.com

Thanks and high regards,
Ebyrich

----------


## capo8888

The book has been erased from 4shared. Could you upload it again? Try rapidshare or megaupload

----------


## 06pg22

not available at 4shared, upload sm where else, plzz

See More: Surface Production Operations,Third Edition (2008)

----------


## akill3r

Surface Production Operations,Third Edition vol 1 (2008)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Surface Production Operations,volume 1 ,second Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Surface Production Operations,volume 2 ,second Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ebyrich

Thanks for sharing, that is wonderfull

ebyrich

----------


## luckshmiravi

thanks akill3r

----------


## anihita

Surface production operation Vol 2 can be found here : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## matrenel

thank you

----------


## luisbmwm6

dear ahihita the link is broken it can't be found please upload ir again

----------


## antoniomendez03

Hi all,

Could you please upload the Volume 2, 3th edition.

regards

----------


## TRONALD2010

Thanks. Excellent book!

----------


## os12

The link is dead.
pls, upload
Thanks You in advance!

----------


## sivajee99

I am unable to download this book, since the links are not working. Could you please verify and upload again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## mahuda

Can someone upload it again whoever downloaded it earlier or have from other sources? Thanks a lot.

----------


## Baden

A working link would be very much appreciated.

See More: Surface Production Operations,Third Edition (2008)

----------

